# To the guy throwing glass beer bottles in water



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

So this joker in a blue/white majek with a 200hp mercury and a power pole, decides he wants to throw his empty bud light lime bottles into Dickinson bayou. i picked it up and and drove over to him and 3 others in the boat and told him he dropped something. He just kept on trucking until he got further away then he got tuff along with a female in boat. 

What is wrong with these people? I was directly behind them when they decide to throw the bottles in water.

Hopefully i will see you again.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

I have noticed these people always get tough when they get ,what they feel is far enough away.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for cleaning up. Too many witnesses to have taken care of the problem like some of us would like. Thanks again for caring.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

If that kind of behavior continues, we won't have anything else to
catch except beer bottles.

You take it out, you bring it back in.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

It amazes me how the machismo comes out when litterbugs get called out for being the trash they are. Just throw it in a trash can, how hard is that?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I do not tolerate irresponsible behavior & litterbugs. Even the smokers on my boat are instructed to douse their butts & discard them in the garbage bucket. I stop & pick up any trash I see when out on the water, & will call someone out for littering every time.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I do not tolerate irresponsible behavior & litterbugs. Even the smokers on my boat are instructed to douse their butts & discard them in the garbage bucket. I stop & pick up any trash I see when out on the water, & will call someone out for littering every time.


Being a smoker myself, I think I'll start designating a bucket too. I normally roll the lit tobacco out in the water and just put the filtered end in my back pocket.
The only problem with that is, I keep forgetting to clean them out and the lil coonarse is gettin' tired of finding that stuff in her washer and dryer:redface:

Â©


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

look up his tx number and go put them on his front yard!


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

jeffm66 said:


> look up his tx number and go put them on his front yard!


didnt get them. I had to turn around to get buddy out of water, by the time I got back that way he was gone. I suspect he put in at hwy.3 boat ramp.
if he is smart he wont be back out there, i will be looking.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

yakPIRATE said:


> didnt get them. I had to turn around to get buddy out of water, by the time I got back that way he was gone. I suspect he put in at hwy.3 boat ramp.
> if he is smart he wont be back out there, i will be looking.


You gonna pull a Treyvon Martin on him? :work:


----------



## tophorsecop (Dec 2, 2010)

Saw something similar happening at Granger Lake. I just pointed my phone at them as if I was taking a picture and they spun the boat around and picked up all that they could...a few still sank but it was fun to watch them scramble!


----------



## I.Fish.Hard (Mar 20, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You gonna pull a Treyvon Martin on him? :work:


hahahaha

its best to break the bottle so it all sinks. pure structure... i got a glass mound reef the size of kansas that no one knows about!

kidding of course.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Reporting Litterbugs & Polluters in Texas*

I have the local number to call if I see someone throw a cigarette out of the window and I do so every time I see it.. It is against our city ordinance & involves a fine if proven.

I also will report anyone I see littering the roads or waterways in our great Republic.

I also get the tag number of the vehicle that *emits smoke from their exhaust* for more than 10 seconds & call the DPS number to report them. First incident is a warning from DPS, subsequent is a fine.. 
â€¢	To report a smoking vehicle Statewide visit the Smoking Vehicle Program or call toll free (800) 453-SMOG (7664)

The laws on smoking vehicles apply whether the vehicle is diesel or gasoline powered. What fuel it uses makes no difference at all.

You can be fined as much as $350.00 for visible smoke.

If you have been previously found guilty of this offense, you can be fined up to $1,000.00 for each subsequent offense.

This is covered in section 547.605 of the Texas Transportation Code.

All of these actions have consequences and the fines will get their attention especially the second time around & subsequent violations. If we would all do this, the knotheads that do this will either stop or go broke.

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Okay....


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

supergas that is one high horse you ride my friend


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Supergas would run out of minutes on his sale fone if he saw me running my little 2 stroke in the back lakes...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Supergas said:


> I have the local number to call if I see someone throw a cigarette out of the window and I do so every time I see it.. It is against our city ordinance & involves a fine if proven.
> 
> I also will report anyone I see littering the roads or waterways in our great Republic.
> 
> ...


bothered much?

wow...


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Supergas said:


> I have the local number to call if I see someone throw a cigarette out of the window and I do so every time I see it.. It is against our city ordinance & involves a fine if proven.
> 
> I also will report anyone I see littering the roads or waterways in our great Republic.
> 
> ...


.

Uhhhh OK?


----------



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

It's always been my rule that if it fits in the cooler on the way out, it'll fit on the way back. I can't stand littering the waters we all enjoy. Just my opinion.


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

and stay off my lawn!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

HarborHustler said:


> and stay off my lawn!


********** !


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

don't worry supergas, there are some 1000HP Camaro police cars out there to track down people that litter. that's what we need right now.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

People that litter are nothing but scum. Wish you could've got the TX numbers.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Dang i bet Supergas stays busy calling in complaining about all those farm boys and their smoking diesels down there in Victoria! I guess ill have to switch to my "clean" tune when I go through there.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

I think if I ever see supergas behind me I'll just pull over and wait for the black helicopters to come get me...


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

when I was a LEO and saw you throwing litter out of your car I would wait and stop you 3 or 4 blocks away.Depending on your attitude you usually got a choice a ticket or walk back and pick up your trash. If your attitude was bad you got both


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Supergas said:


> I have the local number to call if I see someone throw a cigarette out of the window and I do so every time I see it.. It is against our city ordinance & involves a fine if proven.
> 
> I also will report anyone I see littering the roads or waterways in our great Republic.
> 
> ...


How can they prove someone dropped a cig butt out the window to issue a ticket? So if I call and start reporting tons of cars for dropping them out smoker or not people in my area will get fined? Sounds like a great work joke Ima see if it works.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm thinking you clowns that are giving Supergas trouble are the ones doing the littering.

Clean up your act!


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

On The Hook said:


> It amazes me how the machismo comes out when litterbugs get called out for being the trash they are. Just throw it in a trash can, how hard is that?


Long time ago I pulled up to the stoplight at T C Jester and I -10. A young Hispanic man in a beat up old car dumped two sacks of fast food trash out his window.

I yelled at him, " Hey! What the F- you think this is, Matamoros?

He got out of car all pizzed off and came running around to my side of the car.

I took off and not sure if he ever picked it up or not.....but I bet he'll think twice the next time.

Today, in the same situation, I guess a person could legally "stand their ground" and pull a weapon on the guy. But I don't think a year and a half in the legal chambers is worth that confrontation.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

SaltyTX said:


> I'm thinking you clowns that are giving Supergas trouble are the ones doing the littering.
> 
> Clean up your act!


Yup, that's it, you got me.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I threw a bananna out the window the other day...........what you gonna do about it?


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

One of the weird bits of trivia that I like to "throw out" at parties is to see if anyone can name the items that you can legally litter on Texas highways.......

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Clear water
and 
Chicken feathers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Doubleover said:


> I threw a bananna out the window the other day...........what you gonna do about it?


Slip on it and break a hip

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

With a name like "supergas", He probably does his fair share of depleting the Ozone.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Doubleover said:


> I threw a bananna out the window the other day...........what you gonna do about it?


Chase you down & pretend your arse is a fruit bowl.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sometimes 2cool is a very disappointing bunch.

Good to BlkJck224 and Supergas for actually caring about people being slobs.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Chase you down & pretend your arse is a fruit bowl.


You wont have to chase me big boy.....Sounds like fun!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> Sometimes 2cool is a very disappointing bunch.
> 
> Good to BlkJck224 and Supergas for actually caring about people being slobs.


The only problem I had with his post is the car smoking.What if it's all the people can afford? a lot of people are driving P.O.S cars cause they have too. I sure don't want to call the law and make them even more poor. Maybe they can't pay the fine. Now they getina warrant for there arrest. Cops show up, they get mad and shoot the cops! What to do now? Time to go to Mexico. After a shor time Mehico they get in with drug cartelsfor some quick cash to survive. They are living high on the hog until the competition cuts there heads off and hangs it from a bridge! All this from some jackhole using his cell fone while driving when he should have his hands in the 10 and 2 position minding his own bidness.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Turd loser ...
No respect , his house is prolly dirty too


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Doubleover said:


> You wont have to chase me big boy.....Sounds like fun!


Your name is "Doubleover" :rotfl:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> The only problem I had with his post is the car smoking.What if it's all the people can afford? a lot of people are driving P.O.S cars cause they have too. I sure don't want to call the law and make them even more poor. Maybe they can't pay the fine. Now they getina warrant for there arrest. Cops show up, they get mad and shoot the cops! What to do now? Time to go to Mexico. After a shor time Mehico they get in with drug cartelsfor some quick cash to survive. They are living high on the hog until the competition cuts there heads off and hangs it from a bridge! All this from some jackhole using his cell fone while driving when he should have his hands in the 10 and 2 position minding his own bidness.


exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

SaltyTX said:


> Sometimes 2cool is a very disappointing bunch.
> 
> Good to BlkJck224 and Supergas for actually caring about people being slobs.


Lumping "us" into groups are we? I bag up trash everywhere I fish and it isn't even mine! How about you don't make assumptions about people you don't know based on what you read on a message board? 
I agree it is ridiculous how people trash up everything, I am sick of seeing it on the side of the road and all over near the water and in the water. Calling people in that have vehicles that smoke is a little overboard in my opinion. 
Back to the OP's statement...boaters and drivers both try to keep emty beer containers out of their boats and vehicles because the open container law scares them. I take my trash no matter what it is but I have been following boats that have a trail of bottles and cans behind them. One day coming in from the barge canal in Seadrift we watched the boat in front of us dump out a case box full of Bud Light cans on their way in. We stopped and scoop all of them up with a net and hoped we would catch them at the ramp before they bailed but by the time we got there they were taking off out of the parking lot because they saw me walking towards them with a dipnet full of their cans. There is no excuse for that BS. Don't drink if you can't dispose of cans in the trash when you get back!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Man! that one thing that ****** me off is when people take glass containers to any place your kids will be swimming. Leave your beer bottles at home. I just picked up a beer bottle up at SLP last weekend. The last thing I want is my little girl to cut her foot on a broken beer bottle. Cans Cans Cans!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Even the smokers on my boat are instructed to douse their butts & discard them in the garbage bucket.


 Had this last weekend, wind was bad and someone sat there cigarette down on the console, next thing you know there is a floater---they thought I was joking when I told them to get the net. rs


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

There is a difference between turning in someone who drives a beater because that's all they can afford, and someone who spends 3 to 4 grand modifying their $50-60K diesel truck to make it smoke.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> There is a difference between turning in someone who drives a beater because that's all they can afford, and someone who spends 3 to 4 grand modifying their $50-60K diesel truck to make it smoke.


You can make them smoke for a lot cheaper than 3 - 4k.......All you have to do is take the muffler off and buy a programmer.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> Had this last weekend, wind was bad and someone sat there cigarette down on the console, next thing you know there is a floater---they thought I was joking when I told them to get the net. rs


I would've had a bigger problem with somebody setting their lit cigarette on my console in the first place!

Driving through Atlanta a month or so ago, I was struck by how clean the freeways were, I was expecting it to be pretty well trashy. Then I saw the signs everywhere saying littering was punishable by a $1200.00 fine. Put some teeth on the fines and it will be worth enforcing.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Shaky said:


> I would've had a bigger problem with somebody setting their lit cigarette on my console in the first place!


Yeah I know didn't see it, I followed the ash trail, I am still questioning my allowance of women on the boat. And the ATL don't mess around, get a Peach Tree Trooper with his round hat riled up, shut up and don't say a thing unless asked--don't ask me how I know. rs


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

spuds said:


> One of the weird bits of trivia that I like to "throw out" at parties is to see if anyone can name the items that you can legally litter on Texas highways.......
> 
> *
> 
> ...


For real. My teenagers jumped all over me this past weekend for chunking an apple core out my window in the ditch. I can't stand littering and I argued for 20 minutes that an apple is not littering. My whole defense was based on what is the difference in throwing my apple and a leaf out the window. They both came from a tree and would fall on the ground. They actually couldn't argue with equating the apple remains to a leaf. And I still don't know the difference.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

spuds said:


> Long time ago I pulled up to the stoplight at T C Jester and I -10. A young Hispanic man in a beat up old car dumped two sacks of fast food trash out his window.
> 
> I yelled at him, " Hey! What the F- you think this is, Matamoros?
> 
> ...


See this **** around Corpus all the time, seems like a "cultural" thing. Stopped at a light and just tossing bags of fast food trash out the window. Maybe they are just trying to feed all the stray dogs.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*LOL*



Gottagofishin said:


> There is a difference between turning in someone who drives a beater because that's all they can afford, and someone who spends 3 to 4 grand modifying their $50-60K diesel truck to make it smoke.


we are not making our trucks smoke, we are making them haul ***. mine smokes at the first hit of the diesel then it burns it all. have alittle fun guys, geezzz.

still waiting on the 1000HP Camaro police car to catch me. LOL

no bites so far.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

bone said:


> we are not making our trucks smoke, we are making them haul ***. mine smokes at the first hit of the diesel then it burns it all. have alittle fun guys, geezzz.
> 
> still waiting on the 1000HP Camaro police car to catch me. LOL
> 
> no bites so far.


Kicking arse. And hailing arse thats what its about!!!!!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> There is a difference between turning in someone who drives a beater because that's all they can afford, and someone who spends 3 to 4 grand modifying their $50-60K diesel truck to make it smoke.


You talking about trucks like this?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Didnt know people modify their trucks to pollute more. Thats one of the most immature things I have ever heard of. Should be fined accordingly


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Doubleover said:


> You talking about trucks like this?


They must have been a couple of *******...Jus Sayin. I'd have given her a ride!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> They must have been a couple of *******...Jus Sayin. I'd have given her a ride!


x2


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> They must have been a couple of *******...Jus Sayin. I'd have given her a ride!


I think the video was a Consperiency.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Doubleover said:


> I think the video was a Consperiency.


You would be surprised the idiots out there that do this sort of stuff. I followed one this weekend on the way up to Ft. Worth that would mash the throttle about every qtr mile or so and completely black out the highway temporarily. Then the douche exited onto the feeder and a couple was out on the shoulder securing some furniture they were moving and he decided it would be cool to black them out as well. Complete douche bag!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> Didnt know people modify their trucks to pollute more. Thats one of the most immature things I have ever heard of. Should be fined accordingly


They modify them for power, but the effect is a lot of black smoke under hard acceleration. And yes. A large percentage of them act like douchebags.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

In Florida you could provoke an altercation with these people, and just shoot them. It's only a matter of time, before someone is shot dead for littering. Florida's next trial coming up is a 40-year old white dude in Jacksonville, who got mad because black teenagers in the next car (parked in a parking lot) were playing music too loud. So he blew one of them away, without warning. He fled the scene but later surrendered, and is now invoking the same "stand your ground" rule.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> In Florida you could provoke an altercation with these people, and just shoot them. It's only a matter of time, before someone is shot dead for littering.


Gotta thin the herd out! Just think of it as culling!:biggrin:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> In Florida you could provoke an altercation with these people, and just shoot them. It's only a matter of time, before someone is shot dead for littering. Florida's next trial coming up is a 40-year old white dude in Jacksonville, who got mad because black teenagers in the next car (parked in a parking lot) were playing music too loud. So he blew one of them away, without warning. He fled the scene but later surrendered, and is now invoking the same "stand your ground" rule.


Only if they pounced on you and started bashing your head into the concrete. You do know stand your ground wasn't a defense in the trial, right troll?


----------



## Ranger361V (May 28, 2012)

bone said:


> we are not making our trucks smoke, we are making them haul ***. mine smokes at the first hit of the diesel then it burns it all. have alittle fun guys, geezzz.
> 
> still waiting on the 1000HP Camaro police car to catch me. LOL
> 
> no bites so far.


You just can't keep yourself from stirring that pot.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> Only if they pounced on you and started bashing your head into the concrete. You do know stand your ground wasn't a defense in the trial, right troll?


"Stand your ground" was Zimmerman's defense for what, 6 or 8 months until the trial? If that rule gains traction, watch for more shootings in the future, and it could be anything, fartcan cars, loud music, smoky trucks, litterbugs. Maybe potlickers on the bay. This means you...


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

*Looking at that from the other direction*



Trouthappy said:


> "Stand your ground" was Zimmerman's defense for what, 6 or 8 months until the trial? If that rule gains traction, watch for more shootings in the future, and it could be anything, fartcan cars, loud music, smoky trucks, litterbugs. Maybe potlickers on the bay. This means you...


Well, if Zimmerman had been convicted it would have still been a law on paper, but it would have been meaningless.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> "Stand your ground" was Zimmerman's defense for what, 6 or 8 months until the trial? If that rule gains traction, watch for more shootings in the future, and it could be anything, fartcan cars, loud music, smoky trucks, litterbugs. Maybe potlickers on the bay. This means you...


You are full of carp, as usual. We should not have to run and hide should a thug accost us. You can if you want to though. There is no law saying you have to stand your ground obviously. Feel free to run away flailing your arms & screaming. haha


----------



## kenv (Oct 21, 2009)

Barbarian....

I have often wondered about the apple (or peach) thing. Here's the scenario. You are walking down a road and there is an apple tree with some apples already on the ground. You pick one up from the ground...look at it and it is bad...so you throw it right back where it was. Is that littering? You are driving down that same street, already eating an apple in your diesel truck.....you finish it..throw the core out your passenger window and it lands right under the apple tree with the old apples already on the ground. Is that littering...or could it be considered the "Act" of littering because you threw it out of a stopped or moving vehicle. What if you were driving and threw the same apple core out the window but this time there was no tree already there? In the eyes of some it might make it worse because there are no rotten ones already on the ground...you are just randomly chuncking. I personally throw the apples, peaches, plums etc out the window because it came from nature and it's going back to nature. But I feel someone might complain if they saw me do it purely based on the fact it might be the act of littering from the truck without knowing what the object actually is. Just my 2cents

Also...BONE...if you read his original post...he is giving a 10 second leeway for just the acceleration burnoff guys. You rarely see it last more than a few seconds...and I'm with the guys above. Those guys are just A$$hats that do that to people on the side of the road.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

kenv said:


> Barbarian....
> 
> I have often wondered about the apple (or peach) thing. Here's the scenario. You are walking down a road and there is an apple tree with some apples already on the ground. You pick one up from the ground...look at it and it is bad...so you throw it right back where it was. Is that littering? You are driving down that same street, already eating an apple in your diesel truck.....you finish it..throw the core out your passenger window and it lands right under the apple tree with the old apples already on the ground. Is that littering...or could it be considered the "Act" of littering because you threw it out of a stopped or moving vehicle. What if you were driving and threw the same apple core out the window but this time there was no tree already there? In the eyes of some it might make it worse because there are no rotten ones already on the ground...you are just randomly chuncking. I personally throw the apples, peaches, plums etc out the window because it came from nature and it's going back to nature. But I feel someone might complain if they saw me do it purely based on the fact it might be the act of littering from the truck without knowing what the object actually is. Just my 2cents
> 
> Also...BONE...if you read his original post...he is giving a 10 second leeway for just the acceleration burnoff guys. You rarely see it last more than a few seconds...and I'm with the guys above. Those guys are just A$$hats that do that to people on the side of the road.


LOL. When I throw my apple, I do usually wait until nobody can see me so that they don't assume I am littering.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Does saltwater really eat aluminum cans in a couple of weeks? If so would it be better for aluminum cans to wind up in the ocean vs a landfill?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Barbarian said:


> LOL. When I throw my apple, I do usually wait until nobody can see me so that they don't assume I am littering.


I once burned a 1/4 tank of gas driving around to find a pear tree to chunk my core under. :help:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Black smoke don't mean it's broke


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

So basically, George Zimmerman is out running around in a Majek with a tuned diesel rolling coal throwing glass bottles and apple cores in Dickonson bayou?????

No wonder everyone is running around protesting and blocking freeways!


----------

